# Favorite Christmas scents by supplier



## dneruck (Aug 19, 2014)

I've searched the forum and found some of the favorite Christmas scents mentioned but I need them by supplier. I'd like to place an order this weekend and prefer to buy from one place. 

The places I'm considering because of price and international shipping are WSP, Natures Garden, Aztec and Just Scent. I would also consider Brambleberry, Save on Scents, Elements Bath & Body or any that you can suggest that have reasonable prices and ship internationally.

Thanks.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 19, 2014)

I haven't found one supplier where I buy all my holiday scents but I buy several from Nature's Garden. Cranberry Chutney, Elf Sweat, Balsam & Cedar (carry year round) and Pumpkin Walnut Biscotti or Pumpkin Apple Butter  from NG.   I don't do a lot of scents for the holiday so they are pretty much limited editions.


----------



## dneruck (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks! I'm only looking for about 3 or 4.

I wasn't able to find cranberry chutney on the NG site though


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 19, 2014)

I've loved Apple Jack & Peel from both Brambleberry and Southern Garden Scents.

I love Cranberry Spice from Lebermuth.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm sorry, it was Cranberry Relish.   I also love Apple Jack Peel & Cranberry Apple Marmalade from Peak.


----------



## judymoody (Aug 19, 2014)

I also use the AJP and Cranberry Apple Marmalade from Peak.  Chai FOs are also nice around the holidays.  Oregon Trails has a nice one.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 19, 2014)

From WSP, it would not feel like Christmas without making a batch or 2 of soap using their Sugared Spruce FO. It smells just like its name, which to me means that it smells awesome,. Plus, it soaps great and it sticks forever and a day. I like their Peppermint Stick, too.

 From Brambleberry, I like Cedar & Saffron. I don't know why they named it Cedar & Saffron because it smells like neither one to my nose. Instead, it simply oozes Christmas and kind of smells somewhat Bayberry-ish to me, even if I do say so myself. It discolors just a tad to a light tan, but it soaps great and sticks very well. 

 IrishLass


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 19, 2014)

BrambleBerry: 
Snow
Woodland Elves
Cranberry Fig (I think of it Christmas but many probably wouldn't)
Santa's Spruce

Nature's Garden:
Its a Hippy Christmas


----------



## dneruck (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for your suggestions everyone! I'll check these out.


----------



## Aline (Aug 20, 2014)

NG: Bayberry is just as good as BB's and I liked Orange Cranberry & Candy Cane

BB's Ginger Snap is yummy, Cinnamon Sugar also.

BTW I hated BB's Fresh Snow! I've got almost 4 oz of it if anyone wants to buy some?!


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 20, 2014)

The fresh snow is minty right?


----------



## Aline (Aug 20, 2014)

Meganmischke said:


> The fresh snow is minty right?



I think it is more 'ozoney'


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh I was going to ask if you wanted to swap but my nose is picky with that type.


----------

